# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa da Merca Ourense

## manuelra

Presa de la central de A Merca, Ourense

Edificio central

Caracteristicas

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Manuelra :Smile: 

Otra más que ya tenemos fichada.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el aporte Manuelra.
Un  saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Pero cuando apareces tocayo vienes con unas cuantas postales debajo del brazo... muy buenas fotos de esas presas del norte que a algunos nos faltan por tener fichadas... Un saludo amigo.

----------

